# what is the most unusual specimen you have taken ?



## STUMP SHARK (Sep 26, 2011)

mine was an 8 point full 4 x 4 rack doe that made the local paper. sure looked like a nice buck , dang cross dresser ! :msp_scared:

I had her mounted she now hangs in my study, The folks at Auburn university say they are seeing and hearing of this more and more over the past 
several years


----------



## stihl.logger (Sep 26, 2011)

took an albino spike with the bow 3 years ago... yes it was a spike but i didnt ever think i'd see another one like it. it too made the paper and the local news.


----------

